# Advice for 1st time owner



## Jo-AnneBairst (Apr 13, 2019)

Hi All, 
After coming to the realisation that life is passing by very fast I decided I did not want to regret not ever owning my own horse. Problem is I have never cared for a horse, I’ve only ever ridden. And been out of riding for over 10 yrs. I have 2 daughters who have both started riding now so it’s amazing they share my passion 
So I am wanting to know if this is a realistic dream. We all have to start with no experience I guess. But is it sensible for someone with no experience to buy or is there anywhere I can go to learn how to care for a horse?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Do you have a Sanctuary close to you where you could volunteer?

Otherwise, you could try a part loan where you look after a horse several days a week.

Owning a horse is a very big commitment and can be very expensive. Having to go to your horse every day, including Christmas Day, means you are limited as to what you are free to do.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Owning a horse is so different from going riding once or twice a week. It’s a massive commitment and takes up a lot of time (unless you can afford full livery which is expensive).

I would see if you can either help out more where your daughters are riding or perhaps look for a part loan. There is so much to horse ownership you don’t even think about when you just go riding. Down to even, what’s the best feed for them? Feed is a minefield. Getting a saddle fitted, what bit is best? Etc etc. 

Also buying a horse is an absolute minefield. Some people are dishonest, horses can be completely different when moving homes. Knowing what questions to ask, what to look for. You need someone knowledgeable for help. 

I part loaned before I bought and it was definitely a good decision as it wasn’t such a steep learning curve when I bought


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

If you haven’t ridden for 10 years I would strongly suggest having some lessons first. If you find a nice riding school they may also teach stable management - or let you stay on and help before or after your lesson. Immerse yourself in it - once you are ride fit again try different horses at the school to get a feel for what you like in a horse, talk to the staff, look at the different bits and tack the horses are wearing. Find out about what they feed and why, same with bedding.
When I say ride fit I mean after 6 months or so as a horse that would suit you now may well not suit in 6 months time if you are just coming back into riding - you may want something a little more forward going for example. Or you may find you love hacking / jumping / dressage so it would be a shame to purchase a horse early on and find that actually it’s not quite right as your riding progresses.
Perhaps ride and help out somewhere through the winter too. Horse ownership is all lovely when you have warm weather and light evenings - not so at 6am in the pitch black and pouring rain of a january morning - to say nothing of the mud!
A riding school may also do livery which could be a good place to start when you are ready to loan / buy - so there are knowledgable people around to help you, although this may be available at a good livery yard too. 
When you do come to buy do take someone very experienced along with you as it can be an absolute minefield and sadly many people do take advantage!
Be prepared for it to take over your life and to never have any spare money as horse will always need something or vet bills etc etc etc!


----------



## Jo-AnneBairst (Apr 13, 2019)

Thank you everyone. I think I will take on board all your comments. I am going to start riding again (once I’ve lost a bit of weight as I’m over the weight limit) 
And I will just enjoy that for now. The riding centre I take my daughters to have been great so far so I am sure the more I get to know them the more I can ask and learn. But for the seeable future I think just riding will satisfy x


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

When I got my first horse, I had only saddled one a few times, and never put a bridle on

Luckily the owner of the stables showed me what to do, even the mucking out(she was on full livery to begin with).

It can be done if you have guidance and you don't mind asking questions. I worked full time and even with the horse at full livery I was kept busy every day. 

I'd definitely go riding first, you may find after a few years it no longer appeals to you. I'd like to start again, but I've a dodgy back and am overweight.


----------

